# Mussorgsky Recommendations



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

So, as I talked about in the thread "Pieces that have blown you away recently", I recently listened to Mussorgsky's original version of "Night on Bald Mountain" and I loved it. It's way different from the Rimsky-Korsakov version. Mussorgsky had a lot of original and unique ideas and I can tell that Rimsky-Korsakov just turned this piece into the standard, smoothed over, run-of-the-mill, pseudo-exotic affair that many 19th century audiences would have eaten up. 

I've become enamored with the music of Mussorgsky as of late but now that I have seen just how much Rimsky-Korsakov, not just edited, but practically recomposed Mussorgsky's works I don't really trust any Mussorgsky piece with his name on it anymore. So as you might be able to guess, this will make re-collecting some of Mussorgsky's works a little bit of a hassle since Rimsky-Korsakov versions of his works are very pervasive still.

So I'm interested in CD recommendations and information about the following:

1. The original version of Night on Bald Mountain

2. The original version of Boris Godunov

3. The Shostakovich version of Khovanshchina (From my assessment, the Shostakovich version of this opera is more faithful to Mussorgsky's original vision and language, someone correct me if I'm wrong about that)

4. I want to know which version of Sorochintsi Fair is the most faithful to Mussorgsky and what a good recording of that would be?

5. Which orchestration of "Songs and Dances of Death" is the best and most faithful to Mussorgsky's orchestration style?

Please, Mussorgsky experts, come to my rescue!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I think Abbado recorded some non Rimsky Mussorgsky


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay, let me see how I can help you here.


*I. The original version of Night on Bald Mountain*
-Theodore Kuchar and the Ukrainian National Symphony.
-->*(Naxos)*

*II. The original version of Boris Godunov*
-Vladimir Fedoseyev & the USSR Radio & TV SO.
-Vocal Soloists: Alexander Vedernikov, Matorin, Piavko, Irina Arkhipova.
-->*(Philip)*

*IIIa. The Shostakovich version of Khovanshchina* 
-The Sofia National Opera Orchestra & Chorus/Emil Tchakarov.
-Vocal Soloists: Ghiaurov, Zdravko Gadjev, Kaludov, Popov, Ghiuselev, Miltcheva.
-->*(Sony Classical)*

*IIIb. The Lamm, Ravel, Stravinsky, Shostakovich version of Khovanshchina *
-The Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Choruses/Claudio Abbado. 
-Vocal Soloists: Haugland, Atlantov, Lipovsek, et al. 
-->*(DG label)*

*IV. Sorochintsi Fair*
-Chorus and Orchestra of the Stanislavksy Theatre/Vladimir Esipov.
-Vocal Soloists: V. Matorin, A. Mishchevsky, V. Voinarovsky, O. Klenov, V. Temichev, et al.
-->*Olympia* (from the original Melodiya recording).

*V. "Songs and Dances of Death" at its most authentic?*
-No doubt Irina Arkhipova, with Svetlanov and the USSR State Symphony. 
-->*(Melodiya/Moscow Studio)*

*VI. Miscellaneous Orchestral Works & song cycle "Without the Sun"*
-Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Symphony.
-Vocal Soloist: Natalia Gerasimova.
-->I would recommend this fine *RCA/BMG* album of his various orchestral works, which can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/Mussorgsky-Wi...29399514&sr=8-6&keywords=mussorgsky+svetlanov

I hope this helps.
:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I can highly recommend Gergiev/Mariinsky for the original version of Night on Bare Mountain. His take take on Pictures is fantastic as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

This disc has a rare and interesting version of Night on Bald Mountain aka Sorochinskaya Yarmarka:









There's a chorus in it which plays a big role. Apparently this was Mussorgsky's last version of the piece before R-K got his hands on it.

There's also a later Stokowski version:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The quite early Abbado/RCA recording was one of the first issues bringing attention to "authentic" Mussorgsky and it is one of Abbado´s more succesful issues, cf. Triplet´s remarks above. I believe there´s also a later DG issue.
http://www.amazon.com/Claudio-Abbado-Conducts-Mussorgsky-Modest/dp/B000003FBY

Outside your want list, I´d suggest listening to Ermler´s Boris Godunov too, with Nesterenko; my favourite recording and not valued enough, IMHO. It´s the Rimsky version, though.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Your distrust of R-K is well founded. The cuts he made to the opening of Boris alone are enough to discredit him in my eyes.

What is meant by the original version of Boris is complicated. The "original" original version has no Polish scene, no female leads whatever, no Jesuits, and nobody's hand on the orchestration but Mussorgsky's. I saw this performed in Pittsburgh. I liked this version better than any other. But, of course, Mussorgsky wrote a revised version which is considered definitive, with several additional and revised scenes. R-K revised this version, and though I know he made changes to the orchestration and cut measures and passages in some misguided quest for symmetry and conventional phrase structure, I don't know the full extent of what he did.

I very much like Shostakovich's orchestration of Songs and Dances of Death, which I knew well in the piano version before I heard the orchestration. I don't know whether or not it is true to Mussorgsky's orchestration style, but it is solid, elemental, and not overly fussy or ostentatious. Shostakovich's love of Mussorgsky's music is well known and if there is any later composer on whom Mussorgsky's style has left an indelible mark, it is Shostakovich.

I own a version of Kovanshchina orchestrated by Shostakovich (Kirov, Gergiev) which I like — but I don't have anything to compare it to. 

Okay, I can see I haven't been of much help. But I applaud your efforts and hope you will write later once you have come to some conclusions about these works and versions.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't neglect his extraordinary songs. Boris Christoff's complete collection is classic:

http://www.amazon.com/Mussorgsky-In...d=1429487840&sr=1-2&keywords=mussorgsky+songs

Most are accompanied on piano by Gerald Moore. Christoff does use orchestrations by Rimsky and Glazunov for the cycles, but with Christoff's great singing that's a minor quibble.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure I can help with recommendations, but I'd like to add that I went to a concert this week which opened with the overture to _Khovanshchina_. Absolutely gorgeous music. 

It certainly makes me feel bad for not exploring Mussorgsky's work enough ...


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> Not sure I can help with recommendations, but I'd like to add that I went to a concert this week which opened with the overture to _Khovanshchina_. Absolutely gorgeous music.
> 
> It certainly makes me feel bad for not exploring Mussorgsky's work enough ...


Was it Shostakovich's orchestration? Or someone else?


----------

